# Sipping Stuff



## Cajun Wine Man (May 31, 2011)

I have 5 qts. of steamed blackberry juice just itching to become a sipping wine. Do I follow the Home Winemaking hand book or does someone have a better idea. I would like the ending ABV to be about 18%. Any advise would be appreciated. I will post when done, come over and have a sip. Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2011)

Are you wanting to make a Port? Waldo, Jobe, and Goodfella have all made it. The recipe should be up here somewhere or maybe you can pm Waldo or Goodfella.


----------

